# Why DOOM instead of FREEDOOM?



## tunixbsd (Apr 18, 2014)

I have installed via port games/prboom (doom-engine) but it has installed as dependency to run, games/doom-data, which installed the non-free Doom shareware. Why do it not  use free doom as a free-software dependency? I have used `pkg_deinstall -f doom-data` and I removed it, and prboom works fine with the freedoom .iwad which I have downloaded from here http://freedoom.github.io/download.html.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2014)

Probably because the games/doom-data port was created long before FreeDOOM existed.


----------



## tunixbsd (Apr 20, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Probably because the games/doom-data port was created long before FreeDOOM existed.


But,currently,we have FreeDoom  so has no need to use games/doom-data.So the maintainers has no need to put it as a dependency to run games/prboom.


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 20, 2014)

tunixbsd said:
			
		

> But,currently,we have FreeDoom  so has no need to use games/doom-data.So the maintainers has no need to put it as a dependency to run games/prboom.


You could submit a PR and for bonus points you could attach a patch.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2014)

Consider also becoming the maintainer for games/prboom, which currently does not have one.  It could depend on the games/doom-freedoom port for data, although it would be better to create a separate port the data and have both games depend on it.  Right now, even games/doom-freedoom depends on games/doom-data.


----------



## tunixbsd (Apr 21, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Consider also becoming the maintainer for games/prboom, which currently does not have one.  It could depend on the games/doom-freedoom port for data, although it would be better to create a separate port the data and have both games depend on it.  Right now, even games/doom-freedoom depends on games/doom-data.



Ok,[]I have decided to become the maintainer of games/prboom, *I* have modified the Makefile of games/prboom to exclude the games/doom-data and *I* did the changes to build and install it. I did a port of freedoom that has no need of games/doom-data and I have declared it as a dependency  to run prboom. So how can *I* become the maintainer of prboom and submit my new port of freedoom?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2014)

Submit a PR changing the Makefile to become the maintainer.  Also see Submitting the New Port.


----------



## tunixbsd (Apr 21, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Submit a PR changing the Makefile to become the maintainer.  Also see I[/b] can put the doom2.shar in `send-pr`?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2014)

Give it a .txt extension to be able to upload it with the web form. Do these as two separate PRs, don't combine them.


----------



## tunixbsd (Apr 21, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Give it a .txt extension to be able to upload it with the web form.  Do these as two separate PRs, don't combine them.


But, I have the following in my doom2.txt :

```
# This is a shell archive.  Save it in a file, remove anything before
# this line, and then unpack it by entering "sh file".  Note, it may
# create directories; files and directories will be owned by you and
# have default permissions.
#
# This archive contains:
#
#       doom2.wad
#
echo x - doom2.wad
sed 's/^X//' >doom2.wad << '424565c05213d87776c30050ab8d1965'
@                                                                               @                                                                               @                                                                               @                                                                               @                                                                               @                                                                               @                                                                               @                                                                               @                                                                               @                                                                               @                                                                               @
```
And many others "@". Is it wrong ?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't know what that is, I was just talking about the web PR form.  It only accepts files with .txt extensions, so add that to your existing file, like doom2.shar.txt.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2014)

If you're going to change games/doom-data, make sure all the other ports that depend on it still work too. There are a few DOOM clones that use this same data port.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2014)

Wait, that was just part of the shar(1) file, not the whole thing?  Data files should not be part of that file, it's just the port Makefile, pkg-descr, and so on.


----------



## tunixbsd (Apr 21, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Wait, that was just part of the shar(1) file, not the whole thing?  Data files should not be part of that file, it's just the port Makefile, pkg-descr, and so on.


I have send both the PR. But I think that I did a mistake with the .shar.


----------



## tunixbsd (Apr 21, 2014)

tunixbsd said:
			
		

> wblock@ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will need to send other PR with the correct .shar or there is other way to do it?


----------



## tunixbsd (Apr 21, 2014)

I send other PR, with the correct .shar (freedoom.shar).


----------



## tunixbsd (Apr 21, 2014)

There is a link for prboom.shar http://pastebin.com/ENkF2bEN and for freedoom.shar http://pastebin.com/LazLKagv in pastebin.com, please test my port to find bugs and other stuff.


----------

